# Pace box OK/HD Box No Signal Javea!!!



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi
I am in Javea.
I have an Oyster Digital 85 and am receiving Free Sat programmes including BBC etc. 12207
I am also receiving these programmes on a Pace Mini box on 12051.
On my HD box, I receive nothing although I have tried numerous frequencies. Any ideas??
Thanks and regards
Alshymer


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Try a fresh retune using 12.207 as the default frequency.
Sure if sat and pc guy comes on he will give you more info but no reason why it should not work.

ps.. more rain in Morocco..


----------



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

*Pace box*

Hi Tonka
Thanks for that, it is a little bizarre.
I wondered whether the Pace Javelin was a more sensitive receiver.
I hope that you are enjoying Morocco, despite the rain.
Are you off to Algeria afterwards- the wife is not keen to go there also though!!!
Best wishes
Alshymer


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Pace box*



alshymer said:


> Are you off to Algeria afterwards- the wife is not keen to go there also though!!!
> 
> Alshymer


  No thanks will stay this side of the. Atlas mountains..
The Sky Javelins did have quite good tuners from memory and the HD box is no doubt just tuning.. I take a lot of them down to Spain for a friend of mine and know they need a retune... Also, ensure you have the dish feed in "input1" socket and not no2 by mistake.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

alshymer said:


> Hi
> I am in Javea.
> I have an Oyster Digital 85 and am receiving Free Sat programmes including BBC etc. 12207
> I am also receiving these programmes on a Pace Mini box on 12051.
> ...


Hi,

I was surprised to hear that you were receiving programs on an 85cm dish in Javea. At my house there I can only get signals on a 2.4 metre dish. Let me know if you manage to get a signal on your HD box please, perhaps I can go down to a smaller dish now?

Mike


----------



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi 
Thanks again for your response Tonka. Hope the weather is improving, nice here in Javea.
I have a quad LNB so all the connections are made. Two to HD box, one to Pace and one to Oyster tuner.
Retuned to 12051 and have a signal this morning.
Location at Javea, next to Scallops new restaurant. BBC etc ok.
Regards
Alshymer


----------



## OysterSatTechLtd (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi there,

Just saw this thread and was wondering if you are getting Channel 5 in your current location?? Currently in Javea it is resonable to be receiving the BBC, ITV channel etc but channel five (normal not HD) has recently been moved to a different part of the Satellite network which has a smaller footprint. If you are not seeing signal on this channel then that is why.

Regards,
Anthony Read
Oyster Sat-Tech


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Javea, I met with Criag from Britsat on my way down last week. He was saying that now a 1.2 is the recommendation. 1mtr works but the 1.2 gives that extra margin in bad weather etc...


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I would think an HD box requires a much better signal (more data being transmitted/required to provide the HD picture) than a "standard" sat box.

Just an idea, based on nothing more than a bit of logic, so I could be totally wrong :roll: :roll: Wouldnt be the first time, certainly wont be the last !!


----------



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

*Pace*

Hi Anthony
Thanks for your post and all the help you have given to me previously.
I can get Ch 5 on my Oyster tuner this evening, but no signal on my Sky HD box tonight, although I had it this morning.
Best wishes
Alshymer


----------



## OysterSatTechLtd (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: Pace*



alshymer said:


> Hi Anthony
> Thanks for your post and all the help you have given to me previously.
> I can get Ch 5 on my Oyster tuner this evening, but no signal on my Sky HD box tonight, although I had it this morning.
> Best wishes
> Alshymer


No problem at all. Can I ask, so channel five works on the Oyster receiver in your current location although does not on the Sky box?? Is that Channel 5 or Channel 5 HD on the Sky box?


----------



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

*Pace*

Hi
Normal channel 5
Regards
Alshymer


----------



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

*Pace box*

Hi 
Now at Villasol Benidorm. Oyster working great. Sky HD box also.
The strange thing though, no Sky News although BBC1/2/ITV3/ C4 and normal Channel 5.
Fantastic equipment.
Regards
Alshymer


----------



## OysterSatTechLtd (Aug 1, 2008)

Fantastic news regarding Sky news. Obviously the Astra 2F beam is getting stronger as you are receiving it well outside of the predicted footprint. With regards to Sky news, this (and a few other Sky encrypted channels) have moved to Astra 1N's pan european beam which should stretch to Benidorm if not further on an 85cm dish. The frequency settings are no different so I am surprised that it's not working. Maybe it will come back in a few days. They might well have just not turned up the power on that beam yet. Although that is purely a guess.

Regards,
Anthony


----------



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

*Pace*

Sky News came back yesterday.
Thanks for all your comments Anthony.
Regards
Alshymer


----------

